# Where to get shark gear?



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you guys recommend any place to get terminal tackle for making shark rigs?

I'm looking for 7Strand 250lb nylon coated, 14/0 to 20/0 circle hooks, 2mm mono crimps, A11/A12 crimps, and 300lb class barrel swivels and coastlock snaps. Local or online. I can't seem to find any place online that carries all of the stuff I need and I've only checked out Outcast and Academy locally (I couldn't find the circle hooks at either one...may have missed them though). So, where do you guys get your stuff?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bass Pro Shops. Everything you need there for some heavy duty shark rigs.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Stop by HotSpots Bait and Tackle in Gulf Breeze. They sell shark rigs pre-made and/or all the gear you'll need to make you're own.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Agree with yaksquatch. Went to Hot Spots yesterday before going yaking for sharks. Although I only needed new hooks, I bought a 2-pack of Mustad 14/0 circle hooks for less than $2.
And they worked great. Hooked into the biggest shark I have ever fought and the hook set right away. Too bad the pilings marking the new reef at Chickenbone soundside ended breaking me off.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I went by Bass Pro Shops and got most of everything I needed. I will hit Hot Spots on the way to the beach to pick up anything else I might need.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

you can also get cable at lowes..home depot..and ace hardware....i know the ace has stainless steel cable but its kind of expensive i get 1/16 " cable and it hasn't failed me...i dont really worry about nylon coated stuff...i just wrap my hooks and a foot of the leader with electrical tape


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

PorknBeans said:


> i dont really worry about nylon coated stuff...i just wrap my hooks and a foot of the leader with electrical tape



Awesome...that's exactly what I did when I made some today. I couldn't find nylon coated wire above 135lb so I just went with some bare cable and wrapped the hook and the cable about 15" above the hook.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I get these from Outcast, they are Eagle Claw 20/0 circle hooks... A three pack runs $14...


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

AgentWD40 said:


> Awesome...that's exactly what I did when I made some today. I couldn't find nylon coated wire above 135lb so I just went with some bare cable and wrapped the hook and the cable about 15" above the hook.


Academy has some good coated wire. The last batch I made was with it. It doesn't kink nearly as bad as bare wire.


----------



## mikel1982 (Apr 21, 2011)

AgentWD40 said:


> Do you guys recommend any place to get terminal tackle for making shark rigs?
> 
> I'm looking for 7Strand 250lb nylon coated, 14/0 to 20/0 circle hooks, 2mm mono crimps, A11/A12 crimps, and 300lb class barrel swivels and coastlock snaps. Local or online. I can't seem to find any place online that carries all of the stuff I need and I've only checked out Outcast and Academy locally (I couldn't find the circle hooks at either one...may have missed them though). So, where do you guys get your stuff?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

gulf breeze bait and tackle, hotspots or outcast all usually have everything you need. academy has most of it. i usually get the coated wire, crimp sleeves and swivels at academy since its closest to me. their hook selection is kind of weak though, so i pick up the big circle hooks at GB


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i was in academy this week lookin for cable and couldnt find any. i get all my stuff at bass pro or outcast, depending on which way i am


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Mikel1982 - I just sent you a PM but don't think it went thru - let me know if you received it?


----------

